

Parallel tests for Cucumber - aledalgrande
https://github.com/grosser/parallel_tests

======
aledalgrande
Also if you're using Ruby 1.9.3, you can run parallel unit tests:
[http://www.ruby-
doc.org/stdlib-1.9.3/libdoc/test/unit/rdoc/T...](http://www.ruby-
doc.org/stdlib-1.9.3/libdoc/test/unit/rdoc/Test/Unit/Runner.html)

